# Bram Stoker Four Scenes from Dracula read by David McCallum and Carole Shelley



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Bram Stoker Four Scenes from Dracula read by David McCallum and Carole Shelley.

This is one of the rarest, most impossible to find Spoken Word LPs. It features David McCallum (from Man From U.N.C.L.E. and NCIS), and Carole Shelley (Gwendolyn on The Odd Couple) reading 4 passages from Bram Stoker's "Dracula".

DOWNLOAD LINK:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/0fncmiv71qacj/DMRD


----------

